# hydraulic hammer productivity breaking concrete footings



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

Any one have data on how much lineal feet one gets breaking concrete footings with a hyd hammer.
I mean the number of feet an hour.
Footing is one foot wide three feet tall; do not know if it has rebar in it.
Mini Excavator 12,000 machine Kubota 161.
Rental hammer looking at is Atlas Copco SBU220 weights 500 lbs. with
Energy Impact Class 550 (ft-lbs). 
Could use the expanding grout to break it up, drill it pour in the grout let it set, but I think the hammer would be a lot faster.


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

Get a larger machine and just dig it out. Breaking it out would work. But very slow. It would be much easier to excavate it then break it on the 12" dimension. With a larger machine you can break up the pieces much faster by lifting and dropping the pieces


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've got to agree, I big machine is much better for this task. Those hammers are expensive to rent. I bet you could bring in a sub with a 160 for not much more $


----------



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

The concrete was poured on top of ledge rock, probably not able to break it free with my 312 hoe.


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

It will be difficult to break concrete 12" wide for the full depth. If you can excavate next to the footing and break horizontal would have better success but it is hard on the breaker and machine.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

If it's poured on ledge than it's probably pinned with rebar to the ledge and anything that big should have rebar in it anyway. It's going to be slow going with a mini ex.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Seems like it would take a ton of time to remove with a mini. Can you get a 160 or 200 size hoe just to get it to a pile then you could even use a skid steer with hammer to break it down. If I put one of our 200's on it I think you could at least get it down in bigger chunks to another machine.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

If you had to use small machines you could put a hammer on a big bobcat and move the chunks with the mini.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

No data, but if I were bidding it, I would shoot from the hip. How many linear feet are we talking about ? If is it a large quanity, I would look at getting a bigger machine. The cost for rental is not much more and the speed of breaking will be 10 fold. We have a NPK hammer on our Cat 315. It is a 3,000 ft/lb hammer and we do alot of breaking with it. We also have a hammer our on Case 590 backhoe which is about the size of the one you are looking at renting. The bigger hammer will simply destroy the smaller hammer in production. When hammering, bigger is better.


----------



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

The lineal feet is 128 feet.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

A 200 size hoe is a bit overkill in my opinion. A 315 with a hammer should whip that out in about 2-3 hours. I'd break it into 2'-4' chunks and then throw it in a truck. Should be done by lunch time


----------

